# Bread Service



## KAYLINDA (Mar 19, 2006)

When you go out to eat...what do you like when it comes to your "bread" service?  Do you care if the bread is warmed?  Do you like a basket with variety?  Thanks for you input!


----------



## corazon (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, I love it when the bread is warm and the butter is soft!  A variety can be good too but that poses the question of who gets the best slice of bread, me or dh?  lol


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 19, 2006)

In a diner-type restaurant, I love warm soft rolls and bialys.  In regular restaurants, I like very good, soft, warm bread - olive oil and freshly grated parm and garlic is good.  In Bahamas, the best was warm corn bread with jalapeno peppers-I asked for seconds!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 20, 2006)

i am a bread freak. i could eat bread all day, with just about every type pf meal.
when dining out, often the very first impression of the place is the type, quality and service of the bread. so if it sucks, it puts a more critical tone on the rest of the meal. even if the food rocks, it's still a strike against the place.
if it's really good, with tasty butter, or a nice evoo with pepper or herbs for dipping, then the tone is set for a great meal to come, and is remembered when thinking of planning another visit there. "hey, that's the place with the awesome bread!"

spanish/portugese and italian restaurants near me seem to have the best bread consistently. 
you need it for the sauces initalian food. not a drop is wasted with good bread. dipping a piece of crusty italian bread spread with butter in sunday gravy; letting the butter melt and drip down the bread with the warm sauce is a beautiful thing to behold, and eat.
and i don't think that i've ever been to a spanish/portugese restaurant without ordering some kind of fish in mojo de ajo (garlic sauce) appetizer, usually shrimp, squid, or octopus, just to get to the leftover garlicy oil for dipping the bread. another thing of beauty.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm a bread person, you can have the dessert, just let me have the bread..Yesterday we went to an old hotel out of town for lunch..As soon as we orderd something to drink the waitress was back with a fair sized bascket of steaming foccacia,sourdough and wonderful cruncy breadsticks,coated with garlic,cheese and finley crushed pepper..Plus not wrapped in foil butter, but little remekins of shipped butter.. It made me almost sorry I'd orderd a sammie instead of the crab louie like DH did   Lunch was fantastic..

kadesma


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 20, 2006)

Im not a 'bread man' when I go out to eat. Unless Im starving that is. To me its a filler. BUT.... occasionally, if the bread is warm, I will pour olive oil in a shallow dish and put a grated hard cheese in it. But if they dont have both at the table, I wont bother.
I CAN say that I like warm buns.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 20, 2006)

Am generally not a bread sort of person.

Recently found a newly opened restaurant in our are, off the beaten track so I fear it will not make it as no other restaurant in that location has, that serves the most wonderful bread.

It is different every time we go.  And always very warm.

I actually eat the stuff.

To me the bread sets the tone for the meal.  

Show me a restaurant that puts some effort into the bread and I will show you a place that will serve a good meal.

At least in my humble opinion.

Some cold pieces of Italian bread and butter just don't do it.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 20, 2006)

It doesn't matter if the bread is warm, what matters is that it's fresh.


----------



## GB (Mar 20, 2006)

I never expect bread when I got out to eat and never miss it if it is not served.

If it is served though, cold bread and hard butter can make a bad impression.

I love warm breads and a variety of types although variety is not all that important if the bread is really good to begin with. Hard butter is a big negative so if serving butter, make sure it is spreadable. Olive oil for dipping is great as well if you are not going the butter route. 

While I do not ever expect bread at a restaurant, I do remember the places that do serve it and look forward to it when we go to those places.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't really care for a variety of breads in a basket, because it makes it awkward when your with a group, what if I take one somebody else would like, so a lot of time you just end up staring at each other. 
    Yes I like them to be warm, but is not that important.. and usually like the more darker breads, they seem more elegant.. plus more healthy.  And a even number of bread compared to the amount of people there are... like if there is 4 people, then 4  or 8 breads not 5... or better yet.. I like them served individually.  Also whipped butter in a container.


----------



## Foodfiend (Mar 20, 2006)

I love bread when I go out to a sit-down dinner at a nice restaurant.  It's gotta be warm, fresh, and have soft butter (not the frozen hard as a brick variety that tears the bread before you can spread it on).  To me (as with what some of the others posted above) it sets the tone of the restaurant visit.  My favorite places (so far) that have good bread are Carrabba's Italian Grill(especially their dipping herb/oil mixture), and Dantes - it's a fondue place in Atlanta near Lenox Mall and Phipp's Place (the 'e' has an apostrophe thingee on top) bread.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 20, 2006)

It has been my experience that some places lure you in with their wonderful bread to fill up on before they deliver their so-so entrees.


----------

